# The Alchemist; and fulfilling your own personal legend



## FleetFox (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm not much of a reader, many books I pick up I have high hopes for and don't finish. Probably half the books I've "read" have actually finished all the way through. That probably goes against the grain for INFPs, as they are likened to great reading and writing skills usually.

How I stumbled upon The Alchemist is an interesting story: Looking back it was as if I was receiving signs to pick it up, similar to the signs or omens that Santiago comes across in The Alchemist. But, that is all really besides the point. The point is I stumbled upon this amazing little text, less than 200 pages, and it really had an affect on me. I liked how short it was; how fast a read it was. Because I'm not a very committed reader, as I said before, but that is something I do hope to change. Either way it was really just the perfect book for me, something short, but with great substance.

A big idea in the book is about fulfilling your personal legend. This means following your heart, following every omen that presents itself to you, and not ignoring them. All in the idea of fulfilling your lifes purpose, your destiny. It also presents the idea that when a person really desires something, the universe will conspire in every way for that thing to happen. I truly believe that this book is a great respresentation of how rewarding a life can be once you are bitten by the positive thinking bug. Once you become an optimist, there is really nothing that can stop you from what you want to become. It also shows, though, the kind of hurdles one must endure to accomplish what they really desire. Even accepting death as an inevitability. Because one cannot truly live, until they understand that they are going to die. Otherwise you will hide away your whole life, letting fears dictate your every move. This idea really hits home for me because I tend to fall back on Introverted Feeling and my shyness. So I can get REAL comfortable hiding in my room for days on end, just day-dreaming away - but in the end I never accomplish a thing.

But all this good advice the book had to offer for someone like myself would be a complete waste if it didn't offer good reasoning behind its optimism. And this was best described to me when everytime Santiago has a fear of moving on in life, or going away to some place foreign, or leaving loved ones behind, he always reminds himself that he can always go back if he chooses. And each time he moves on, he has even more places or people that he could always go back to. This idea really broke down some of my emotional barriers. It suddenly made sense to leave your comfort zone. It is also said that the biggest reason for people not fulfilling their personal legend is the fear of failure. I'm sure I'm not the only one to ever have such fears :tongue:

I just thought this book was great. And it really spoke to me spiritually, as I do think of myself as a spiritual person, and it actually sparked a motivation within myself, to start living my OWN life. To start fulfilling my own personal legend. Won't you as well?roud:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll give it a read. Rings with me.... sounds like something that would help and things I've been thinking about..... or rather my girlfriend has been talking to me about at least


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey this is one of my favorite books!!! No wonder ^^^:happy:



Also, I'd like to add that this book is translated into English, it was originally published in Spanish, so many have trouble seeing past the simple and humble writing style. However, if you can look past that detail, keeping that translation idea in mind, it is an extremely inspiring book. I first read this book when I was in 10th grade when I was going through an extremely stressful situation where I had to make some hefty decisions. My psychologist suggested the book to me. At the time, I scoffed and didn't think the book could have any effect on my mindset. I blindly listened to her advice and read the book. A lot of unhappiness in self stems from giving up on our dreams. This book doesn't say we need to extract our purpose in the outside world, it proses a greater challenge: to find what takes your breath away, what makes you cry, what pushes you to want to carry on through adversity- this is your purpose. It teaches you fight for that purpose because that's how you prove it worthy. The best advice I ever got was "when the time comes, you'll be ready, and when you're ready, you'll know all the answers." This book envelopes this idea. Your only obligation as a human being is to follow your heart.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

That was a really well crafted book, but I've forgotten most about it now.


----------



## Aeterna (Sep 26, 2010)

I found this book to be the most awful waste of trees and time. I particularly found it patronising and felt like I was being told a story as if I was in nursery school. I like the premise of "Follow your heart"; but this book is just badly translated (although I have read some of Coelho's English books and they aren't much better), lacks any imagination and is full of so many cliche's that the book is impossible to take seriously.
I will never understand how so many consider this a modern classic.
But it seems to have helped many people, so give it a read and I hope it helps you.


----------

